

Microsoft’s New Logo A Few Small Changes Away From Apple’s Typeface - acqq
http://techcrunch.com/2012/08/24/microsofts-new-logo-is-a-hop-skip-and-straightened-character-away-from-apples-typeface/

======
tschultz
I'm struggling to figure out if this article is a parody or not...

"Step 1: Copy Apple's font. Step 2: Change the font..."

Somehow that's the same thing as copying Apple's font? Furthermore, as the
comments on the article reveal, it's just the Segoe UI font which Microsoft
has used for other products for some time.

I really don't understand the point of this article, unless (like I said
above) it is a parody.

